# Ashokan seminar



## Delbert Ealy (Aug 2, 2011)

This is an even I have been going to for 18 years or so, its always a blast. This year we will be smelting some steel to work with. :viking:

www.ashokanknifeseminar.com

https://www.facebook.com/pages/New-England-Bladesmiths-Guild/171786409557516

Del


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Del.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 2, 2011)

I wonder if Kevin is going to do his 360 degree bend demo this year?:happymug:


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Aug 10, 2011)

Anybody going?


----------



## deker (Aug 10, 2011)

Delbert Ealy said:


> Anybody going?


 
I'm going to do my best! I'll be about a month into a new job, but I will hopefully be able to take a Friday off at least.

-d


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 10, 2011)

I want to!


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Aug 11, 2011)

I will be forge welding and folding the bloom of tamahagane we make using my hydraulic press. 
Dave, I really hope you can be there.
Del


----------



## jmforge (Aug 13, 2011)

Del, is this year the sword year or was that last year?


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes This is the year for swords.
Del


----------

